# Dressage Competition Checklist



## Dressage16 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi!

I've been competing for years now but I always forget to bring things to shows so I have decided that I wanted to have a check-list of what to bring.
Does anyone want help brainstorm what to bring? (could include tack, rider's equipment, anything!)

Thanks!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Horse < Can't forget that :wink:
Saddle(s)
Bridle(s)
Halter
Lead rope
Extra pair of reins
Breastcollar or martingale?
Polo wraps
Saddle pad(s)
Blanket/Sheet is he wears one
Grooming Kit
First Aid kit
Scissors 
Umbrella
Cash
Rubberbands to braid with
Competition Sheet/Time paper
Dressage Test paper
Riding Clothes
Raincoat
Friend or Trainer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I always had an extra halter,bridle and lead, in case one broke, lunge rope, water, hay and grain.
A chair to sit in between classes, some fruit to eat between classes and some kind of drink, usually water for me.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's my list that I've developed over the years for overnight dressage shows. It's gotten more and more specific as I've forgotten items over time ;-)

*Grooming*
Grooming tote (Hard brush, Soft brush, Rubber curry, Soft curry, Hair brush, Hoof pick, Detangler, Scissors)
Rubber bands
Hair Moisturizer
Clippers
Clippers charger
Thread
Plastic needle
Latch hook
Tail bag
Stall sheet/neck cover
Shampoo
Sweat scraper
Fleece cooler
Green spot remover
Corn starch

*Tack*
Sheepskin half pad
Dressage saddle
Dressage pad, white
Dressage pad, warm-up
Dressage girth
Dressage bridle
Saddle stand
Leather cleaner
Spray bottle for water
Tack sponges
Rags

*Trailering*
Fly mask
Leather halter & lead
Tie blocker ring
Hay bag

*Feed*
Hay
Grain for each day
Mash for each day
Treats
Electrolytes

*Stable Supplies*
Water bucket
Feeding pan
Shavings
Hanging scale
Manure fork
Muck bucket
Mounting block
Hooks
Carabiners
Multi-tool

_*Apparel*_
Helmet
Breeches, show
Breeches, warm-up
Half chaps, show
Half chaps, warm-up
Boots, show
Boots, warm-up
Spurs
Show shirt
Stock tie w/ pin
Dressage coat
Gloves
Show bow/hair net
Dressage whip
Hairbrush & ties

*Misc*
Snacks
Cooler/drinks
Cash/checks
Wrist watch
Sunblock
Sunglasses
Camera
Folding chair
Safety pins
Test booklet
Lock
Fly spray
Rope halter
Lead w/ popper
Hand warmers
Hot cocoa


----------

